# Repotting time!



## papheteer (Aug 11, 2014)

Not my favorite time of year. Especially when most plants are rootbound just after a year of repotting. A herculean task when you have 200+ plants!


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2014)

looking good! time for bigger pots!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 11, 2014)

Time for a pedi before you start?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2014)

$5!!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 11, 2014)

Lot's of nice roots!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 11, 2014)

NYEric said:


> $5!!



Are you offering a repotting service? Is that $5 per pot or the entire 200 plants?

Papheteer, if I may hijack this thread, why are you repotting this late in the growing season? Wouldn't it be better to repot early and allow for more root growth during the growing season? On a related matter, how small were the pots if these were root bound? It looks like there was still plenty of space for root growth based on the gaps in the root system?


----------



## papheteer (Aug 11, 2014)

TyroneGenade said:


> Are you offering a repotting service? Is that $5 per pot or the entire 200 plants?
> 
> Papheteer, if I may hijack this thread, why are you repotting this late in the growing season? Wouldn't it be better to repot early and allow for more root growth during the growing season? On a related matter, how small were the pots if these were root bound? It looks like there was still plenty of space for root growth based on the gaps in the root system?



Tyrone, I grow under lights. So its always warm! Pots were between 2.5-3". I have already loosened the roots to remove the media in between that's why they don't look as root-bound.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 11, 2014)

And these are only mildly-rootbound compared with my brachys. Some of them I just potted up as is because there's no media left. Solid balls of roots. I'll never wait too long to repot those again!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2014)

TyroneGenade said:


> Are you offering a repotting service? Is that $5 per pot or the entire 200 plants?


No silly, that's $5 for those 4 plants without pots!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 11, 2014)

Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## emydura (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice healthy roots and plants.


----------



## abax (Aug 12, 2014)

I looooove nice, healthy roots and you got 'em.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks wonderful! Great root systems!!!!

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 12, 2014)

Id happily re-pot plants that are that healthy looking.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 12, 2014)

NYEric said:


> $5!!



NICE TRY!


----------



## troy (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow, beautiful, what are you feeding them?


----------



## papheteer (Aug 14, 2014)

troy said:


> Wow, beautiful, what are you feeding them?



Oh God, where do i begin. I rotate 25-10-10 plant prod, K-lite, 30-10-10 All Urea N, calcium nitrate and epsom salts. Never more than 1/8 tsp of any fertilizer per gallon of water. Then I supplement with amino acids, humic acid, and kelp every now and then. I know some people would think it's too much, but it works for me. And as I have said, never more than 1/8tsp of the salts, and 1/2 tsp of the supplements per gallon of water. I use water straight out of tap.


----------



## troy (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a bunch of stuff also I rotate although I havn't used amino acids yet due to lacque of knowledge about them but I have a big bottle of (amino blast) X nutrients any knowldge of this product? I think it might be too much?


----------



## papheteer (Aug 14, 2014)

I use an amino acid powder that's 16% nitrogen. I get it from kelp4less. I make a concentrate and use 1/8tsp of the product per gallon of water. I have seen amino acid products in hydroponics stores and they're over-priced. You're paying for water~


----------



## papheteer (Aug 14, 2014)

I forgot to add, I always try to adjust my pH to 6.5 using phosphoric acid.


----------



## Stone (Aug 14, 2014)

papheteer said:


> > Oh God, where do i begin. I rotate 25-10-10 plant prod, K-lite, 30-10-10 All Urea N, calcium nitrate and epsom salts. . Then I supplement with amino acids, humic acid, and kelp
> 
> 
> :rollhappy: A smorgasbord! :drool:


----------



## papheteer (Aug 14, 2014)

Mike, I have enough fertilizers to last me a lifetime. No joke!


----------



## Stone (Aug 14, 2014)

papheteer said:


> Mike, I have enough fertilizers to last me a lifetime. No joke!



Me too.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Aug 16, 2014)

papheteer said:


> Oh God, where do i begin. I rotate 25-10-10 plant prod, K-lite, 30-10-10 All Urea N, calcium nitrate and epsom salts. Never more than 1/8 tsp of any fertilizer per gallon of water. Then I supplement with amino acids, humic acid, and kelp every now and then. I know some people would think it's too much, but it works for me. And as I have said, never more than 1/8tsp of the salts, and 1/2 tsp of the supplements per gallon of water. I use water straight out of tap.



I would be interested in knowing what the approximate TDS reading is for your final solution when you use K-Lite (1/8 tsp. / gallon) and also Plant Prod (30-10-10).

Do you know what the Kelvin rating is for your artificial lights?


----------



## papheteer (Aug 16, 2014)

consettbay2003 said:


> I would be interested in knowing what the approximate TDS reading is for your final solution when you use K-Lite (1/8 tsp. / gallon) and also Plant Prod (30-10-10).
> 
> Do you know what the Kelvin rating is for your artificial lights?



I don't know the tds reading of my fertilizer solution but I know my tap water has almost 200. As for the lights, some shelves i use all 6000k and some with 3400k combined with 6000k. I am at the cottage right now but I will confirm those when I get home.


----------

